# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Azureus living alone

## ColleenT

My male recently died, and my female is alone in the tank and i wonder if she is bored. Do you think i should get another Azureus to keep her from getting lonely/bored?

----------


## Xavier

I actually don't know if darts get lonely, they do live in groups typically. If you get another one, make sure you quarantine it first. Sorry about your loss though  :Frown:

----------


## ColleenT

thank you. Azureus are not very social, the females tend to fight over males. So idk what would be best.

----------


## Xavier

Maybe you could get females

----------


## bill

> My male recently died, and my female is alone in the tank and i wonder if she is bored. Do you think i should get another Azureus to keep her from getting lonely/bored?


No, I don't think she will get bored or lonely. But I think you should get another because 2 blue frogs in a tank is always going to be cooler than one  :Smile:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, ColleenT

----------


## ColleenT

yes i do miss seeing the 2 of them. Maybe i will go to the next Hamburg Show and see if anyone has an adult Azureus.

----------


## Xavier

I think that's a good idea. Make sure you quarantine any new arrivals before hand though  :Smile:

----------


## ColleenT

> I think that's a good idea. Make sure you quarantine any new arrivals before hand though


i know all about that.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## ulyssis

How did he die?

----------


## ColleenT

i am not sure. He seemed to get really thin overnight and within a few days he passed away. i had isolated him, but he did not make it. I assume it might have been a cancer. The female is healthy-looking and fat, and i had them tested for parasites when i got them and they were free of parasites.

----------


## ulyssis

Sorry for your loss. Did he stop eating?

----------


## ColleenT

no he never stopped eating.

----------

